# Lesertest: Zehn Spielermäuse M3 Platinum von Raptor Gaming



## Daniel_M (7. August 2008)

*Lesertest: Zehn Spielermäuse M3 Platinum von Raptor Gaming*

Zehn Leser haben die Gelegenheit jeweils die M3 Platinum von Raptor Gaming zu testen. Anschließend dürfen Sie die Maus behalten.

Da Spieler und Spielerinnen auf unterschiedliche Punkte bei einer Maus wert legen, bekommen zehn Leserinnen unserer Partnerwebseite playvanilla.de  ebenfalls die M3 Platinum zum Test.

Weibliche Tester bewerben sich daher einfach für den Lesertest auf playvanilla.de:  

Hier gehts zur Bewerbung bei  playvanilla.de





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Die wichtigsten Daten: 

*M3 Platinum* 
- Abtastrate auswählbar: 800 Dpi, 1.600 Dpi,  2.400 Dpi oder 3.200 Dpi 
- Schwere der Maus lässt sich mit Gewichten bestimmen  (110 bis 155 Gramm) 
- Sechs Tasten inklusive Mausrad 
- Optionale  Handballenauflage Wrist Rest 
- Ein Set Mausgleiter im Lieferumfang 
-  Konfigurations-Software 

*Teilnahmebedingungen:*
 - Ihr müsst Mitglied bei PCGH Extreme sein
- Ihr solltet Erfahrung mit Spielen und Mäusen haben
 - Ihr solltet eine ordentliche Schreibe haben
 - Ihr müsst in der Lage sein, digitale Fotos zu machen
- Ihr müsst einen ausführlichen Erfahrungsbericht über die Maus auf PCGH Extreme schreiben
- Nach der Laufzeit des Testes dürft ihr eure Ergebnisse auch in anderen  Foren veröffentlichen
 - Während der Testlaufzeit dürft ihr die Maus nicht weiterverkaufen
 - Der Rechtsweg ist wie immer ausgeschlossen
 - Nach den Tests verbleiben die Maus beim Tester


Eine formlose Bewerbung als Antwort auf dieses Posting genügt. Bitte macht Angaben zu den Teilnahmebedingungen und warum ihr die M3 Platinum testen wollt. Bitte listet zudem auf, welche Spiele Ihr zuletzt gespielt habt. Die Bewerbung ist bis zum *13.08.2008* möglich.

Welche Bewerber für den Test ausgewählt werden, entscheidet die Redaktion von playvanilla.de.


----------



## moddingfreaX (7. August 2008)

*AW: Lesertest: Zehn Spielermäuse M3 Platinum von Raptor Gaming*

*Hiermit bewerbe ich, ModdingfreaX, mich zum Lesertest der Raptor Gaming M3 Platinum Mouse!

Teilnahmebedingungen:*
 - Ihr müsst Mitglied bei PCGH Extreme sein
*Bin ich!*
- Ihr solltet Erfahrung mit Spielen und Mäusen haben
*Mehr als genug!*
 - Ihr solltet eine ordentliche Schreibe haben
*Die habe ich auch! (Newsschreiber, 11 Jahre Deutschunterricht Gy*mi)
 - Ihr müsst in der Lage sein, digitale Fotos zu machen
*Meine Digitalkamera steht bereit!*
- Ihr müsst einen ausführlichen Erfahrungsbericht über die Maus auf PCGH Extreme schreiben
*Werde ich auf jeden Fall tun!*
- Nach der Laufzeit des Testes dürft ihr eure Ergebnisse auch in anderen  Foren veröffentlichen
*Nette Option!*
 - Während der Testlaufzeit dürft ihr die Maus nicht weiterverkaufen
*Sonst kann ich sie ja nicht testen!*
 - Der Rechtsweg ist wie immer ausgeschlossen
*Ja, Sir! *
 - Nach den Tests verbleiben die Maus beim Tester
**Freude kommt auf* *

*Warum ich die M3 Platinum testen will?*
Weil Crysis spielen mit einer Microsoft Comfort Optical Mouse 3000 eindeutig KEINEN Spaß macht! 

*Meine Letzten Spiele:*
-Assassins Creed
-Crysis
-Stalker: SOC
-Age of Mythologies


----------



## heartcell (7. August 2008)

*AW: Lesertest: Zehn Spielermäuse M3 Platinum von Raptor Gaming*

*Hallo!*
 - Ihr müsst Mitglied bei PCGH Extreme sein- bin ich
- Ihr solltet Erfahrung mit Spielen und Mäusen haben- hab ich, Painkiller, UT 2004, UT3,
und Photoshop usw., spiele und benutze ich sehr oft
  - Ihr solltet eine ordentliche Schreibe haben- hab ich, kein Problem^^
 - Ihr müsst in der Lage sein, digitale Fotos zu machen- kann ich ohne Probleme (viel Erfahrung^^)
- Ihr müsst einen ausführlichen Erfahrungsbericht über die Maus auf PCGH Extreme schreiben- damit hab ich erst recht kein Problem^^
- Nach der Laufzeit des Testes dürft ihr eure Ergebnisse auch in anderen  Foren veröffentlichen-  OK
 - Während der Testlaufzeit dürft ihr die Maus nicht weiterverkaufen- will ich ja behalten
 - Der Rechtsweg ist wie immer ausgeschlossen- wie immer^^
 - Nach den Tests verbleiben die Maus beim Tester-  so soll es sein

Warum?
ich zocke sehr oft und bearbeite sehr oft Fotos^^
mehr kann man fast nicht machen^^

lg matthi


----------



## Bennz (7. August 2008)

*AW: Lesertest: Zehn Spielermäuse M3 Platinum von Raptor Gaming*

*Teilnahmebedingungen:*
 - Ihr müsst Mitglied bei PCGH Extreme sein = Ja
- Ihr solltet Erfahrung mit Spielen und Mäusen haben = Spielen mit Mäusen
 - Ihr solltet eine ordentliche Schreibe haben = selbstverständlich
 - Ihr müsst in der Lage sein, digitale Fotos zu machen = Bin ich sogar fast jeden Tag
- Ihr müsst einen ausführlichen Erfahrungsbericht über die Maus auf PCGH Extreme schreiben = So soll es sein
- Nach der Laufzeit des Testes dürft ihr eure Ergebnisse auch in anderen  Foren veröffentlichen = euer Wille geschehe
 - Während der Testlaufzeit dürft ihr die Maus nicht weiterverkaufen = Behalte ich auch nach dem Test!
 - Der Rechtsweg ist wie immer ausgeschlossen = Oki
 - Nach den Tests verbleiben die Maus beim Tester = Das Beste daran. Freu



Ich zocke, Ego Shooter (UT3, Painkiller Overdose, Cod4 usw..) Strategie (Gerade Drakensang, Supreme Commander usw..) auch auf Arbeit und Habe da nur eine Kugelmaus 


Thx im vorraus THE Bennz


----------



## Bennz (7. August 2008)

*AW: Lesertest: Zehn Spielermäuse M3 Platinum von Raptor Gaming*



heartcell schrieb:


> *Hallo!*
> - Ihr müsst Mitglied bei PCGH Extreme sein- bin ich
> 
> Warum?
> ...




das kann nicht wahr sein du schon wieder


----------



## heartcell (7. August 2008)

*AW: Lesertest: Zehn Spielermäuse M3 Platinum von Raptor Gaming*



Bennz schrieb:


> das kann nicht wahr sein du schon wieder



ey, hier kennt man auch jeden, wa?


----------



## Special_Flo (7. August 2008)

*AW: Lesertest: Zehn Spielermäuse M3 Platinum von Raptor Gaming*

Hiermit bewerbe ich,Special_Flo, mich zum Lesertest der Raptor Gaming M3 Platinum Mouse!


Teilnahmebedingungen:
1. Ich bin ein Mitglied von PCGH Extreme.

2. Ich hatte schon eine Logitech G7, eine MX1000 auch von Logitech und gerade eine Microsoft Sidewinder.

3.Ich kann auch sauber schreiben, nach ca. 12 Jahren Deutsch wirds wohl gehen.

4.Ich habe ein Handy mit Digital-Kamera und eine Digital-Kamera ausm Réal.

5.Ich werde einen sehr ausführlichen bericht schreiben.

6.Das ist klar.

7. Sonst kann ich sie ja wohl nicht testen 

8.Immer nur Linksrum nah nah......

9.OK bin ich mit einverstanden.

10. Warum? Weil ich gerne eine gute Maus haben möchte und meine Maus gerade richtig sh** ist. Weil ich auch viel Zocke(also CS1.6, CSS,NFS , und so weiter).

mfg Special_Flo


----------



## Medina (7. August 2008)

*AW: Lesertest: Zehn Spielermäuse M3 Platinum von Raptor Gaming*

Servus zusammen

Also, hiermit möchte ich mir für diesen Lesertest bewerben.
-Ich bin Mitglied bei PCGHX
-Hatte noch nie eine Konsole und zokk generell nur mit Maus und Tastatur
-Ich denke schon, dass ich eine gut verständliche Schrift habe
-Besitze eine Digicam, hab schon viele Bilder im Lüftkülungsthreat und im     Casemod-Threat gepostet
-Das Schreiben des Berichtes ist natürlich selbstverständlich und eh das was am meisten Spass macht^^
-Bin zur Zeit eh nur in diesem Forum unterwegs, da man hier eh über alles informiert wird
-Natürlich werde ich die Maus behalten


Also, bis jetzt hatte ich eine Logitech MX700 und jetzt eine G5 (alte Version). Deswegen beschänken sich meine Kenntnisse bis jetzt auf die Firma Logitech, was es überaus interessat für mich gestalten würde, eine Maus eines anderen Herstellers zu testen. Ebenso wie sich die G5 im Vergleich verhält. Zu testen sind natürlich Ergonomie, die Lage in der Hand, das Verhalten in Spielen, usw.

Ich spiele so gut wie nur Shooter. Zuletzt Crysis, Battlefield 2, Assassins Creed, Counter Strike Source.

Ich hoffe auf eine positive Antwort von Playvanilla.de 

greetz Michael


----------



## DEDE2005 (7. August 2008)

*AW: Lesertest: Zehn Spielermäuse M3 Platinum von Raptor Gaming*

Grüß Gott zusammen,

ich melde mich hier einfach mal, für den netten Test an.

Bei mir hätte es eure Maus ziemlich schwer, da ich mit meiner Logitech MX Revolution sehr verwöhnt bin was Comfort und Design angeht.
Dennoch bin ich nicht gescheut den Vergleich zu machen!
Des weiteren spiele ich am Computer seit ich 10 Jahre alt bin, und hab demnach auch die Erfahrung mit Mäusen und Spielen (Die gute alte Ball-Maus...)

Sollte ich für eine der Mäuse ausgewählt werden, so wird es einen ausführlichen Lesertest von mir geben. Der vor allem neben dem Test auch das Thema "Kabellos vs. Kabel" und "MX Revolution gegen M3 Platinum" beinhalten wird.

Lg Dede


----------



## Binn (7. August 2008)

*AW: Lesertest: Zehn Spielermäuse M3 Platinum von Raptor Gaming*

Hiermit bewerbe ich mich für einen Lesertest von einer der 10 Raptor Mäuse.

*Ihr müsst Mitglied bei PCGH Extreme sein*
_Bin ich wie man sieht._

*Ihr solltet Erfahrung mit Spielen und Mäusen haben*
_Ich spiele schon seit Jahren und am liebsten Ego-Shooter bei denen eine gute Maus bekanntlich wichtig ist. Meine erste eigene Maus war eine standart Logitech OEM Maus welche zwar noch mit Rolle ausgestattet war, mit der jedoch das Spielen und das genaue Anvisieren einwandfrei möglich war._ Anschließend kaufte ich eine Raptor Gaming M1 Maus, diese war nach anfänglicher Eingewöhnungsphase auch prima zum Spielen geeignet. Nach relaitv kurzer Zeit musste ich jedoch feststellen das, dass Mausrad nicht mehr richtig funktionierte. Dies war jedoch nicht nur bei meiner Maus der Fall sondern auch zwei Freunde hatten das selbe Problem.
Aus diesem Grund stehe ich Raptor Gaming skeptisch gegenüber. 
Meine aktuelle Maus ist eine Trust GM4200. Diese Maus war zwar billig aber übertraft meine Erwartungen. Selbst nach mehr als einem Jahr funktioniert sie einwandfrei.
*
 Ihr solltet eine ordentliche Schreibe haben*
_Ich denke ich bin in der Lage einen ordentlichen Test zu verfassen._

*Ihr müsst in der Lage sein, digitale Fotos zu machen*
_Eine Digitalkamera liegt bereit. Als Ersatz dient ein gutes Fotohandy.
_
*Ihr müsst einen ausführlichen Erfahrungsbericht über die Maus auf PCGH Extreme schreiben*
_Klar mache ich gerne!
_
*Nach der Laufzeit des Testes dürft ihr eure Ergebnisse auch in anderen  Foren veröffentlichen*
_Finde ich prima so können auch Website fremde Leute von den tollen Aktionen die, PCGH veranstaltet, erfahren. 
_
*Während der Testlaufzeit dürft ihr die Maus nicht weiterverkaufen*
_Das ist natürlich klar.
_
*Der Rechtsweg ist wie immer ausgeschlossen*
_Auch klar.
_ 
*Nach den Tests verbleiben die Maus beim Tester
*_Finde ich prima._

Mit freundlichen Grüßen 

Ro(Binn)


----------



## Kampftablette (7. August 2008)

*AW: Lesertest: Zehn Spielermäuse M3 Platinum von Raptor Gaming*

Sehr geehrtes Forum,

hiermit möchte ich mich für einen Lesertest der M3 Platinum von Raptor Gaming bewerben. 

- Ihr müsst Mitglied bei PCGH Extreme sein
Bin ich.​ - Ihr solltet Erfahrung mit Spielen und Mäusen haben
Habe ich, ich spiele verschiedenste Generes.​- Ihr solltet eine ordentliche Schreibe haben
Damit habe ich auch keine Probleme.​- Ihr müsst in der Lage sein, digitale Fotos zu machen
Ist kein Problem für mich.​- Ihr müsst einen ausführlichen Erfahrungsbericht über die Maus auf PCGH Extreme schreiben
Lässt sich einrichten. Bin mehrmals am tag on.​- Nach der Laufzeit des Testes dürft ihr eure Ergebnisse auch in anderen  Foren veröffentlichen
Ist nicht dringend notwendig für mich.​- Während der Testlaufzeit dürft ihr die Maus nicht weiterverkaufen
Ich möchte die Maus ja testen^^​- Der Rechtsweg ist wie immer ausgeschlossen
Stört mich nicht.​ - Nach den Tests verbleiben die Maus beim Tester
Das freut mich!

Warum ich die Maus testen möchte:
- Mal sehen, ob es eine besser Maus als die Logitech G5 Refresh zum zocken gibt. Ich kann desweiteren eine 5€ billigmaus zum vergleich heranziehen. (von Hama ^^) Hab noch eine Trust MI-2500X mit 800 dpi 
Auch könnte ich von Freunden bzw. Bekannten weitere Mäuse zum testen heranbringen.
- Habe die verschiedensten Games. Sowohl Ego-Shooter, Strategiespiele also auch Rennspiele, wobei bei Rennspielen die Maus ja nicht wirklich beansprucht wird^^

Meine letzten Spiele: Battlefield 2, Crysis, COD 4, GTA-San Andreas, CSS, Splinter Cell Double Agent, Anno 1701, NFS Most Wanted, Command & Conquer: Die ersten 10 Jahre

Auf eine Nachricht von playvanilla.de würde ich mich sehr freunen!!
​


----------



## Ghost916 (7. August 2008)

*AW: Lesertest: Zehn Spielermäuse M3 Platinum von Raptor Gaming*

Hallo, ich möchte mich hiermit auch als Tester bewerben. 

Aus diesem Grund habe ich mich so eben hier im Forum angemeldet, bis dato war ich nur passiver Mitleser. 

Ich spiele mittlerweile seit über einem Jahrzehnt am PC. Insbesondere Spiele mit Maussteuerung haben es mir angetan. Hierzu zählen Strategiespiele von Dune 2 über C&C 3 bis World in Conflict, und Egoshooter von *indiziert* bis Crysis und CoD4. Da ich sehr häufig spiele, stellt die Ergonomie, Qualität und Präzision der Maus einen wichtigen Punkt für mich dar. Aktuell bin ich auf der Suche nach einer neuen Maus, auf meinem Schreibtisch stehen mittlerweile eine Razer Copperhead, eine Microsoft Habu, eine Razer Deathadder und bald noch eine Logitech G9 (nur geliehen). Die M3 Platinum habe ich aufgrund des Tests in der PCGH auch in die nähere Auswahl gezogen, leider konnte ich diese bis jetzt noch nicht testen.

Ich würde mich freuen einen umfangreichen Testbericht abliefern zu können, und würde diesen natürlich auch mit Bildern mittels Digitalkamera vervollständigen!  

Da ich noch in anderen Foren regelmäßig lese, würde ich den Testbericht dort auch zur Verfügung stellen. 

Die Maus weiterzuverkaufen steht natürlich ausser Frage, den Rechtsweg zu gehen selbstverständlich auch. 

Abschliessend gesagt freut mich die Tatsache sehr, das man die Maus nach dem Test behalten darf!  

Gruß, 

Torsten


----------



## klefreak (7. August 2008)

*AW: Lesertest: Zehn Spielermäuse M3 Platinum von Raptor Gaming*



PCGH_Daniel_M schrieb:


> *Teilnahmebedingungen:*
> - Ihr müsst Mitglied bei PCGH Extreme sein
> - Ihr solltet Erfahrung mit Spielen und Mäusen haben
> - Ihr solltet eine ordentliche Schreibe haben
> ...



Ich würde mich gerne für den Lesertest bewerben, da ich bei PCGHE dabei bin, viel Zeit in Rollensplen und auch Echtzeitstrategiespielen verbringe. ich glaube, dass mein Schreibstil gut lesbar ist, und auch zum lesen anregt, mit miener Digicam werden die Fotos ganz gut, den Bericht für PCGHE schreibe ich gerne und die Maus würde gut als Ersatz für meine doch schon recht alte Logitech MX500 passen, daher würde ich sie auch nicht verkaufen

lg Klemens


----------



## M4ST3R1911 (7. August 2008)

*AW: Lesertest: Zehn Spielermäuse M3 Platinum von Raptor Gaming*

Hallo PCGH-Team,

Teilnahmebedingungen:

 - Ihr müsst Mitglied bei PCGH Extreme sein 
Bin ich doch.* *
- Ihr solltet Erfahrung mit Spielen und Mäusen haben
  Hab genug Erfahrung mit Spielen Mäusen, mittlerweile 5 verschiede Mäuse gehabt.
 - Ihr solltet eine ordentliche Schreibe haben
 Kein Problem.
 - Ihr müsst in der Lage sein, digitale Fotos zu machen
 Besitze eine Digicam muss nur den Staub von ihr wegpusten.
- Ihr müsst einen ausführlichen Erfahrungsbericht über die Maus auf PCGH Extreme schreiben
 Natürlich, geht in Ordnung.
- Nach der Laufzeit des Testes dürft ihr eure Ergebnisse auch in anderen  Foren veröffentlichen
 Werd ich warscheinlich auch machen.
 - Während der Testlaufzeit dürft ihr die Maus nicht weiterverkaufen
 Natürlich nicht, so eine Maus tolle behält man doch!
 - Der Rechtsweg ist wie immer ausgeschlossen
 Ok.
 - Nach den Tests verbleiben die Maus beim Tester
Das ist schön

Die Spiele die ich zuletzt gespielt habe:
Call of Duty 4
Call of Duty 2
Half-Life 2 Deathmatch
Crysis
Fear Multiplayer
Ghost Recon Advanced Warfighter 2
Prey

Hauptsächlich Actiongames ab und an ein Sport oder Rennspiel doch da greif ich dann lieber zu einem Controller.

Würd mich freuen wenn ihr mich auswählt,  denn meine jetztige Maus schluckt sehr schnell, sehr viele Batterien.

Mit freundlichen Grüßen

Mersad


----------



## Mr.Ultimo (7. August 2008)

*AW: Lesertest: Zehn Spielermäuse M3 Platinum von Raptor Gaming*

Teilnahmebedingungen:
- Ihr müsst Mitglied bei PCGH Extreme sein.Bin ich
- Ihr solltet Erfahrung mit Spielen und Mäusen haben.Da ich mir grad erst eine OCZ Equalizer zu gelegt hab, könnte ich glatt nen Test mit 3 Nagern machen(meine alte optische Maus geht ja auch noch  )
- Ihr solltet eine ordentliche Schreibe haben.Na sicher doch
- Ihr müsst in der Lage sein, digitale Fotos zu machen.Bin ich in der Lage zu
- Ihr müsst einen ausführlichen Erfahrungsbericht über die Maus auf PCGH Extreme schreiben.Wird gemacht
- Nach der Laufzeit des Testes dürft ihr eure Ergebnisse auch in anderen Foren veröffentlichen.Mh vlt. Eher nich
- Während der Testlaufzeit dürft ihr die Maus nicht weiterverkaufen.Warum sollte ich ? Ich brauch noch ne Maus für mein Lan-PC 
- Der Rechtsweg ist wie immer ausgeschlossen.Selbstverständlich
- Nach den Tests verbleiben die Maus beim Tester.*freu*


----------



## Alex2201 (7. August 2008)

*AW: Lesertest: Zehn Spielermäuse M3 Platinum von Raptor Gaming*

*Teilnahmebedingungen:*
 - Ihr müsst Mitglied bei PCGH Extreme sein
*Bin ich*
- Ihr solltet Erfahrung mit Spielen und Mäusen haben
*Ich hoffe es * Spiele Aktiv CS 1.6 und Guild Wars (Online Rollenspiel)
 - Ihr solltet eine ordentliche Schreibe haben
*Denk ich doch *
 - Ihr müsst in der Lage sein, digitale Fotos zu machen
*Reichen 5 Megapixel??*
- Ihr müsst einen ausführlichen Erfahrungsbericht über die Maus auf PCGH Extreme schreiben
*Auf jeden* Fall
- Nach der Laufzeit des Testes dürft ihr eure Ergebnisse auch in anderen  Foren veröffentlichen
*Mal Schauen*
 - Während der Testlaufzeit dürft ihr die Maus nicht weiterverkaufen
*Ok sonst könnte man sie ja nicht Testen*
 - Der Rechtsweg ist wie immer ausgeschlossen
*Sicher Sicher*
 - Nach den Tests verbleiben die Maus beim Tester
*Das ist das Beste an dem Ganzen^^


*


----------



## zim (7. August 2008)

*AW: Lesertest: Zehn Spielermäuse M3 Platinum von Raptor Gaming*

Hi, dann will ich mich auch hier mal bewerben.
Damit Ihr erstmal einen Eindruck von mir bekommt, kommentier ich mal eure Teilnahmebedingungen...
*
Teilnahmebedingungen:*
 - Ihr müsst Mitglied bei PCGH Extreme sein
*->* Jawohl!

- Ihr solltet Erfahrung mit Spielen und Mäusen haben
*->* In Sachen Mäuse kann ich so einiges an Erfahrung vorweisen, auf Spiele gehe ich weiter unten ein.
Meine Maushistorie chronologisch:
-eine der ersten optischen Logitechs, sehr ähnlich der RX250
-Terratec Razer Bommslang 2100 (hab ich heute noch am 2.-Rechner und funktioniert auch noch anstandslos)
-Microsoft wireless optical Mouse
-Logitech MX510 (existiert auch heute noch am Rechner meines Bruders und kann auch zum Vergleich herangezogen werden)
-Logitech G7
-Logitech MX Revolution
-Microsoft Sidewinder
-Logitech G9 (aktuelle Maus)
-Logitech V220 (aktuell am Laptop)

 - Ihr solltet eine ordentliche Schreibe haben
*->*Kann ich mit dienen.

 - Ihr müsst in der Lage sein, digitale Fotos zu machen
*->*Hab eine Casio EX S880 mit 8Mpx. Ich denke das sollte ausreichen 

- Ihr müsst einen ausführlichen Erfahrungsbericht über die Maus auf PCGH Extreme schreiben
*->*Würde mich freuen das zu dürfen. Wäre ein gutes Gefühl so einen Beitrag für die Community leisten zu können.

- Nach der Laufzeit des Testes dürft ihr eure Ergebnisse auch in anderen Foren veröffentlichen
*->*Ok...

 - Während der Testlaufzeit dürft ihr die Maus nicht weiterverkaufen
*->*Natürlich. Der Punkt ist selbsterklärend und selbstverständlich.

 - Der Rechtsweg ist wie immer ausgeschlossen
*->*Wie immer 

 - Nach den Tests verbleiben die Maus beim Tester
*->*Oh, ok.... Ich würd's trotzdem machen 

*Was spiele ich?*
Im Moment hauptsächlich folgende Shooter:
-UT3/UT2004
-Team Fortress 2
-Counter Strike 1.6
-Counter Strike: Source

ausserdem RTS:
-Starcraft
-Dawn of War
-Supreme Commader (gelegentlich)

und Rollenspiele:
-Diablo 2 (immer mal wieder)
-Guild Wars.


*Warum will ich Tester werden?*
Wie gesagt, würde mich freuen für die community zu "Arbeiten".
Ausserdem wäre so ein Test ein tolles Projekt für die Semesterferien (was nicht heissen soll, dass ich während des Semesters nicht testen kann), die erfahrungsgemäß immer etwas langweilig sind. Im Übrigen hab ich einen kleinen Mausfetisch (nichts sexuelles versteht sich), was man an meiner Maushistorie oben schon erahnen kann. Ein Test würde mir also großen Spaß bereiten.
Ich würde mich also freuen, wenn ich einer eurer Auserwählten bin.

MFG


----------



## TuGuX (7. August 2008)

*AW: Lesertest: Zehn Spielermäuse M3 Platinum von Raptor Gaming*

*Hiermit bewerbe ich, TuGuX, mich zum Lesertest der Raptor Gaming M3 Platinum Mouse!

Teilnahmebedingungen:*
 - Ihr müsst Mitglied bei PCGH Extreme sein
*Bin ich!*
- Ihr solltet Erfahrung mit Spielen und Mäusen haben
*Habe ich sicherlich*
 - Ihr solltet eine ordentliche Schreibe haben
*Die habe ich auch! (10 Jahre Deutschunterricht Gymnasium*)
 - Ihr müsst in der Lage sein, digitale Fotos zu machen
*Meine Digitalkamera steht bereit!*
- Ihr müsst einen ausführlichen Erfahrungsbericht über die Maus auf PCGH Extreme schreiben
*Kein Problem!*
- Nach der Laufzeit des Testes dürft ihr eure Ergebnisse auch in anderen  Foren veröffentlichen
*Nette Option!*
 - Während der Testlaufzeit dürft ihr die Maus nicht weiterverkaufen
*Warum sollte ich sie verkaufen? *
 - Der Rechtsweg ist wie immer ausgeschlossen
*OK *
 - Nach den Tests verbleiben die Maus beim Tester
*Deswegen mache ich eigentlich mit*

*Warum ich die M3 Platinum testen will?*
Will mal was anderes ausprobieren und könnte auch Vergleiche mit meiner Maus (A4 Tech X-718BF) aufstellen 

*Meine Letzten Spiele:*
-Assassins Creed
-Counter Strike: Source
-Counter Strike 1.6


----------



## mentalsurgery (7. August 2008)

*AW: Lesertest: Zehn Spielermäuse M3 Platinum von Raptor Gaming*

Hallo,

Ein Test der Raptor Maus würd mich auch interressieren.
Die Teilnahmebedingungen erfülle bzw. akzeptiere ich alle.

Meine Favoriten sind schon seit längerem Cod4 und CnC3, nebenbei zock ich noch grad Mass Effect. 
Nach einigen Kugelmäusen hatte ich die Logitech MX500, dann eine Razer Diamondback wegen der höheren Auflösung, bei der allerdings die linke Maustaste irgendwann ausgeleiert war. Danach hab ich mir die Genius Ergo 555 Agama wegen des günstigen Preises zugelegt, mit der ich aber nicht sonderlich zufrieden bin, da mir unter anderem das Mausrad garnicht taugt und ich die oberen Seitentasten überflüssig finde .

Neben des Tastenfeelings, Radrasterung, Makrofunktionen und Genauigkeit auf diversen Oberflächen interressiert mich vorallem ob die Form, trotz meiner relativ großen Hände, für mehrstündiges Zocken ohne Pause geeignet ist. Aber für größe Hände liegt bei der Raptor ja eine Plastikerweiterung bei .

Gruß
Ben


----------



## Jami (7. August 2008)

*AW: Lesertest: Zehn Spielermäuse M3 Platinum von Raptor Gaming*

- Ihr müsst Mitglied bei PCGH Extreme sein 
Sonst könnte ich hier jawohl kaum schreiben, oder?
- Ihr solltet Erfahrung mit Spielen und Mäusen haben
Hab, zocke schon Jahre, und habe so an die 80 gb spiele^^
- Ihr solltet eine ordentliche Schreibe haben
Selbstverständlich, ich werde auch nicht wie hier in Rot schreiben, sonst bekommt man ja Augenkrebs 
- Ihr müsst in der Lage sein, digitale Fotos zu machen
3 Digitalkameras stehen bereit, unter anderem meine heiß geliebte Exzilim EX-Z 70
- Ihr müsst einen ausführlichen Erfahrungsbericht über die Maus auf PCGH Extreme schreiben
Zeit und Lust sind da, ausführlichschreiben tu ich sowieso immer
- Nach der Laufzeit des Testes dürft ihr eure Ergebnisse auch in anderen Foren veröffentlichen
Gerne, falls Bedarf besteht
- Während der Testlaufzeit dürft ihr die Maus nicht weiterverkaufen
Hab ich nicht vor, so eine Maus behält ma doch lieber selber, wenn man als Alternative eine 10€ Maus hatxD
- Der Rechtsweg ist wie immer ausgeschlossen
Dann nehme ich halt den Linksweg. Geht klar. Rechtsweg ausgeschlossen
- Nach den Tests verbleiben die Maus beim Tester
Schnieke! So eine Maus hat man doch gern im Haus!

Ich würde die Maus sehr gerne testen, da ich mir soweiso überlegt hatte, sie anzuschaffen, da sie für mich die einzige Maus ist, die in Frage käme. Ausführlich schreiben liegt mir wie gesagt, und ich habe Spaß, Lust und Zeit zum testen und berichten.

Aktuell spiele ich:
Cs 1.6 und Source (Standard)
Crysis
CoD 2&4
Medal of Honor: Airborne
und Diablo II ( Ich werde wohl nie davon wegkommen)


Es grüßt
Jami


----------



## Tremendous (7. August 2008)

*AW: Lesertest: Zehn Spielermäuse M3 Platinum von Raptor Gaming*

Auch möchte an dem Test einer der M3 Platinum von Raptor Gaming teilnehmen.
Die Teilnahmebedingungen werden alle von mir erfüllt.

Zur Zeit steht mir von Logitech die G5 zur Verfügung die auch bei einem Test als Vergleichsobjekt dienen wird, genau wie meine MX518 von Logitech.
Was ich von einer guten Gamermaus erwarte sind:
Ausreichende Größe (bei meinen doch relativ großen Händen)
Mehrere programmierbare Tasten zur individuellen Anpassung auf meine Bedürfnisse
Präzision in Ego-Shootern
Ergonomie, so dass die Hand auch nach Stunden des Zockens nicht ermüdet.

Ob die M3 Platinum von Raptor Gaming dies alles leisten kann würde ich gerne im Test herausfinden und ausführlich darüber berichten.

MfG
Tremendous


----------



## Jay (7. August 2008)

*AW: Lesertest: Zehn Spielermäuse M3 Platinum von Raptor Gaming*

Hiermit bewerbe ich mich für den Lesertest der Raptor Gaming M3 Platinum Mouse!

- Ihr müsst Mitglied bei PCGH Extreme sein
- Scheint so. 

 - Ihr solltet Erfahrung mit Spielen und Mäusen haben
- Erfahrung ist vorhanden, gespielt habe ich in letzter Zeit:
  - Crysis, Assassins Creed, Mass Effect, Rainbow Six Vegas 2,
  Ghost Recon Advanced Warfighter 2, Supreme Commander,
      Portal

    Dauerbrenner:
  - Warcraft 3: TfT (Dota!), Warrock, CS:S, Team Fortress 2

- Zum Vergleich bereitstehende Mäuse: Logitech G5, diverse                       durchschnittliche Büromäuse (auch drahtlos)

- Ihr solltet eine ordentliche Schreibe haben
- Vorhanden.

 - Ihr müsst in der Lage sein, digitale Fotos zu machen
- Möglich (in guter Qualität)

- Ihr müsst einen ausführlichen Erfahrungsbericht über die Maus auf PCGH Extreme schreiben
- Gerne!

- Nach der Laufzeit des Testes dürft ihr eure Ergebnisse auch in anderen  Foren veröffentlichen
- OK.

 - Während der Testlaufzeit dürft ihr die Maus nicht weiterverkaufen
- Natürlich.

 - Der Rechtsweg ist wie immer ausgeschlossen
- OK.

 - Nach den Tests verbleiben die Maus beim Tester
- Fein!

Warum ich die M3 Platinum testen will?

Ich möchte meinen Erfahrungshorizont mit Gamermäusen erweitern und insbesondere eine für mich persönlich bessere Maus finden.
Besonders interessant finde ich die optionale Handballenauflage.

MfG

Jay
​


----------



## willowman (7. August 2008)

*AW: Lesertest: Zehn Spielermäuse M3 Platinum von Raptor Gaming*

Hiermit bewerbe ich mich um einen Platz beim Maustest.

- Ihr müsst Mitglied bei PCGH Extreme sein
Ja.
- Ihr solltet Erfahrung mit Spielen und Mäusen haben
Seit Jahren zocker, nach Nagern mit Kugel und einer Microsoft Enttäuschung schon Jahre meiner MX500 treu. Aber bei Kumpels teste ich schon gerne mal andere Mäuse aus. 
- Ihr solltet eine ordentliche Schreibe haben
Germanistik Student... noch fragen? 
- Ihr müsst in der Lage sein, digitale Fotos zu machen
2 Digi-Cams warten auf ihren Einsatz.
- Ihr müsst einen ausführlichen Erfahrungsbericht über die Maus auf PCGH Extreme schreiben
Kein Problem, sind grad Semester Ferien 
- Nach der Laufzeit des Testes dürft ihr eure Ergebnisse auch in anderen Foren veröffentlichen
Mal schauen...
- Während der Testlaufzeit dürft ihr die Maus nicht weiterverkaufen
Okay.
- Der Rechtsweg ist wie immer ausgeschlossen
Gelesen und akzeptiert.
- Nach den Tests verbleibt die Maus beim Tester
Juhu.

Zuletzt gespielte Games:
Counter Strike: Source
Rainbow Six: Vegas
Call of Duty 4
Warcraft 3
Flyff

Warum ich die Maus gerne testen würde:
Weil ich gerne auch mal eine Maus aus einem anderen Haus als Logitech oder Razer benutzen würde und auf Herz und Nieren testen. Wenn sie gut ist würd ich glücklich meine, langsam altersschwache, MX500 in Rente schicken. Außerdem wäre ein Bericht eine gute Übung für mich. Zum Vergleich könnte ich auch Mäuse verschiedenster Hersteller organisieren.

Mit freundlichen Grüßen,
willowman


----------



## Mosed (8. August 2008)

*AW: Lesertest: Zehn Spielermäuse M3 Platinum von Raptor Gaming*

Ich würde die Maus gerne testen.

Ich nutze seit ca. 13 Jahren PCs, angefangen mit einem 286 (vorher einen Commodore 64 ). Ich habe Erfahrung mit Hardware- und Softwarekonfiguration - ich wechsel Hardware bei mir und Freunden aus und gehe auch auf Fehlersuche. Windows neuinstallieren und konfigurieren passiert mehrmals im Jahr.

Bei Mäusen habe ich alles mal genutzt. Kugel, LED, Laser. Mit meiner aktuellen Funkmaus bin ich nicht ganz zufrieden, wenn es um schelle Reaktionen geht. Da müsste sich die Raptor beweisen.

Als Spiele stehen zum testen zur Verfügung (bei denen die Maus im Spiel nutzbar ist):

Crysis
CS
X3
Riddick - The Chronikles of ....
Star Wars II Battlefront
Aquanox 2  (wenn es unter Vista läuft)
Half Life 2 Deathmatch
Quake 4
Battlefield 2
Alien vs Predator 2
WoW
Spellforce 2
Earth 2160


und ein paar Andere, bei denen es aber weniger auf Präzision ankommt (wie bei WoW und SP2 natürlich auch), aber ich habe halt Spiele aus verschiedenen Genres zum testen.

In letzer Zeit gespielt habe ich: WoW, Spellforce 2, CS, Crysis, Star Wolves 2, AvP2, Flatout 2, Star Wars Battlefront II

Weiterhin müsste sich die Maus im Win-Alltag beweisen.

Mein Bildschirm ist ein 20 Zoll Widescreen TFT.


Ich habe eine Digitalkamera und Bildbearbeitungssoftware, die einsatzbereit sind. Ein ausführlicher Bericht ist selbstverständlich und ich kann vernünftig schreiben. Ich nehme an, dass hier Ausdrucksweise und Rechtschreibung gemeint ist, da der Bericht ja digital erscheint. Auf beides lege ich Wert, ist also kein Problem. Aber manuell kann ich auch vernünftig schreiben.
Da ich die Maus testen möchte und danach an einer Weiternutzung interessiert bin, ist ein Weiterverkauf im Testzeitraum selbstverständlich ausgeschlossen.


----------



## Matze992 (8. August 2008)

*AW: Lesertest: Zehn Spielermäuse M3 Platinum von Raptor Gaming*

Sehr geehrte PCGH-X Redaktion,
ich möchte mich hiermit für einen Lesertest über die M3 Platinum von Raptor Gaming bei Ihnen bewerben.

An Mäuse stelle ich recht hohe Ansprüche. Leider musste ich 5-6 Jahre mit Mäusen von  eher unbekannteren Anbietern spielen, welche kaum ergonomisch und wenige interessante Zusatzfeatures geschweige denn solche eine Präzision boten. Danach habe ich lange Zeit nach einer Maus gesucht, die für mich optimal ist, aber bis dato ist meine Suche erfolglos geblieben . Trotz dessen, dass ich bei Freunden oder in Geschäften schon des Öfteren Mäuse in der Hand hielt und sogar zeitweilen Tests durchführen konnte, habe ich noch keine passende Maus entdeckt. Unter anderem habe ich folgende Mäuse getestet: Razer Deathadder, Razer Copperhead, Logitech MX 518, Logitech G5, usw. Einige gefielen mir  hervorragend in der Ergonomie, waren aber dann beispielsweise mit schlechten Treibern ausgestattet, andere hatten einen zufriedenstellenden Treiber, lagen dafür aber  schlecht in der Hand.

Im Moment benutze ich eine Genius Ergo 525. Diese überzeugt mich mittlerweile nicht mehr ganz. Sie könnte durchaus noch ein wenig präziser sein und auch der Tastenanschlag fällt subjektiv betrachtet recht schwammig aus. Außerdem habe ich seit längerem Probleme mit meiner Maus, da ich durch das permanente hin- und herbewegen auf dem Mauspad öfters recht raue Handballen bekomme. Insofern würde ich gerne das Wrist-Rest Modul ausprobieren. 

Ich bin der Meinung, dass ich alle Anforderungen erfülle. Als Digitalkamera benutze ich eine Canon Ixus 40.

Es wäre zwar mein aller erster Lesertest, aber über eine Auswahl würde ich mich sehr freuen, nicht zuletzt um zu vergleichen, ob sich diese Maus in technischer sowie praktischer Hinsicht gegenüber meiner und auch der bisher ,,getesteten“ Mäuse durchsetzt.


Mit freundlichen Grüßen
Matze992

PS: Zuletzt habe ich Gothic 2&3 und Tomb Raider Anniversary gespielt. Allerdings werde ich die Maus auch mit anderen Spielen versuchen zu testen.


----------



## Bond2602 (9. August 2008)

*AW: Lesertest: Zehn Spielermäuse M3 Platinum von Raptor Gaming*

Hallo. 
Hiermit möchte ich mich zum Lesertest der M3 Platinum bewerben.

Ich habe einige Erfahrung, da ich schon diverse Mäuse besessen habe und oft und gern an meinem Computer spiele. Meinen eventuellen Lesertest werde ich im Rahmen meines Möglichen, in wohlgeformten, deutschen Sätzen zu Tage bringen. 
Als Hobbyfotograf würde ich auch qualitativ hochwertige Fotos machen können.
Des Weiteren würde es mich sehr freuen, einen Lesertest auf PCGHX zu schreiben.

Den Rest der Teilnahmebedingungen akzeptiere ich natürlich voll und ganz.


Ich möchte die M3 Platinum testen, da ich zur Zeit eine 3 Jahre alte Logitech G5 pilotiere und gerne einmal eine weitere Maus vergleichen möchte, die die Möglichkeit der Gewichtsvariation in Verbindung mit der Möglichkeit, die Auflösung direckt umzustellen, bietet, zu testen.
Da ich diverse Genres von Computerspielen spiele, benötige ich eine rundum gelungene Maus. Das würde ich die Maus auf Herz und Nieren testen.


Folgende Spiele habe ich zuletzt gespielt:

Counter Strike: Source
Day Of Defeat: Source
Half Life 2: Deathmatch
Guild Wars
Crysis
Call Of Duty 4
World In Conflict
GRID

Ich hoffe natürlich auf eine positive Antwort, wünsche den anderen Forenmitgliedern aber auch viel Glück 

Mit freundlichen Grüßen,

Bond2602


----------



## butter_milch (9. August 2008)

*AW: Lesertest: Zehn Spielermäuse M3 Platinum von Raptor Gaming*

Yo,

ick würd voll jerne mal sone Maus ussprobieren. Muss ja digge abgehen. Habbick natürlich jeile Games wo ick die mit ausprobieren kann. 

Hab ick:

- Kaunterschtraike
- Kraisis
- Hello Kitty - Island Adventure
- Barbies kleine Farm + Addon
- und ne jeleakte Version von Rage

Leeder kann ick keene Fotos maachen, weil ick hab keene Kamera und meen Kumpel Jamal auch net. Dafür kann ick se für euch zeichen. Mein Paint geht voll gut alda.

Hier: 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



fette Grüße aus Ost-Berlin

buddär

(Hab eine Kamera, Erfahrung mit Mäusen, verschiedene Pads und andere interessante Unterlagen, viele Shooter und andere Genres zum Testen und natürlich großes Interesse, endlich einen Lesertest zu verfassen. Deutsch beherrsche ich natürlich auch und oft genug in korrekter Grammatik und guter Rechtschreibung. Zuletzt gespielt: CS:S, CS 1.6,  DMOMM, R6-Vegas2, CoD4, Frontlines, Solitär und WC3. lG butter_milch)


----------



## B4umkuch3n (10. August 2008)

*AW: Lesertest: Zehn Spielermäuse M3 Platinum von Raptor Gaming*

*Teilnahmebedingungen:*
 - Ihr müsst Mitglied bei PCGH Extreme sein:jo
- Ihr solltet Erfahrung mit Spielen und Mäusen haben:hab ich
 - Ihr solltet eine ordentliche Schreibe haben:habe ich
 - Ihr müsst in der Lage sein, digitale Fotos zu machen:bin ich
- Ihr müsst einen ausführlichen Erfahrungsbericht über die Maus auf PCGH Extreme schreiben:mjoa
- Nach der Laufzeit des Testes dürft ihr eure Ergebnisse auch in anderen  Foren veröffentlichen:/
 - Während der Testlaufzeit dürft ihr die Maus nicht weiterverkaufen:ok
 - Der Rechtsweg ist wie immer ausgeschlossen:ok
 - Nach den Tests verbleiben die Maus beim Tester:cool

warum ich die maus testen möchte? naja warum nicht? ein richtiger grund ist der vergleich mit meiner razer copperhead.

spiele:cod4, company of heroes, WarCraft3 und bisl quake4 und stalker


----------



## Gian92 (11. August 2008)

*AW: Lesertest: Zehn Spielermäuse M3 Platinum von Raptor Gaming*

Teilnahmebedingungen:
- Ihr müsst Mitglied bei PCGH Extreme sein
Bin ich!
- Ihr solltet Erfahrung mit Spielen und Mäusen haben
Ich zocke schon seit Jahren Shooter und RTS Games. Von Hama billig Maus bis zu meiner jetzigen Razer hab ich schon einige Mäuse gehabt.
- Ihr solltet eine ordentliche Schreibe haben
Hab ich. Verdanke ich dem tollen Deutschunterricht den ich jede Woche hab.^^
- Ihr müsst in der Lage sein, digitale Fotos zu machen
Habe eine Digitalkamera
- Ihr müsst einen ausführlichen Erfahrungsbericht über die Maus auf PCGH Extreme schreiben
Das ist doch selbstverständlich. 
- Nach der Laufzeit des Testes dürft ihr eure Ergebnisse auch in anderen Foren veröffentlichen
Unser Clanforum ist so leer, wird mal Zeit das da was anständiges rein  kommt.^^
- Während der Testlaufzeit dürft ihr die Maus nicht weiterverkaufen
Hab ich nicht vor
- Der Rechtsweg ist wie immer ausgeschlossen
Wird akzeptiert
- Nach den Tests verbleiben die Maus beim Tester
Find ich gut

Joa ich zocke derzeit C&C 3 KW, Crysis, COD4 und manchmal UT3

MfG Gian


----------



## Quorrl (11. August 2008)

*AW: Lesertest: Zehn Spielermäuse M3 Platinum von Raptor Gaming*

*Teilnahmebedingungen:*

- Ihr müsst Mitglied bei PCGH Extreme sein
+ jup

- Ihr solltet Erfahrung mit Spielen und Mäusen haben
+ aktuell eine Logitech MX Laser in verschiedenen Games im betrieb

- Ihr solltet eine ordentliche Schreibe haben
+ glaube das sollte das kleinste Problem darstellen 

- Ihr müsst in der Lage sein, digitale Fotos zu machen
+ mehrere Möglichkeiten, je nachdem wie detailliert sie werden sollen/müssen

- Ihr müsst einen ausführlichen Erfahrungsbericht über die Maus auf PCGH Extreme schreiben
+ selbstverständlich

- Nach der Laufzeit des Testes dürft ihr eure Ergebnisse auch in anderen Foren veröffentlichen
+ klaro

- Während der Testlaufzeit dürft ihr die Maus nicht weiterverkaufen
+ auch das sollte klar sein 

- Der Rechtsweg ist wie immer ausgeschlossen
+ *zustimmt*

- Nach den Tests verbleiben die Maus beim Tester
+ *freu*


----------



## CMST GX2 (11. August 2008)

*AW: Lesertest: Zehn Spielermäuse M3 Platinum von Raptor Gaming*

Hallo,
hiermit bewerbe ich mich für den Lesertest einer M3 Platinum von Raptor Gaming. Es werden alle Anforderungen erfüllt und zum Test steht eine ordentliche Hardware zur Verfügung (Q9450; 790i Ultra SLI; 8800 GTX;..)

LG CMST GX2


----------



## theLamer (11. August 2008)

*AW: Lesertest: Zehn Spielermäuse M3 Platinum von Raptor Gaming*

Hallo !
Auch ich möchte mich für den Lesertest bewerben!

Formales:
*Teilnahmebedingungen:*
 - Ihr müsst Mitglied bei PCGH Extreme sein - ja

- Ihr solltet Erfahrung mit Spielen und Mäusen haben -ja, besonders als E-Sportler

 - Ihr solltet eine ordentliche Schreibe haben -Meine "Schreibe" wird den
  Ansprüchen auf jeden Fall gerecht und birgt darüber hinaus noch einiges an  Potential, schließlich quäle ich mich mit dem Fach Deutsch auf erhöhtem Niveau...

 - Ihr müsst in der Lage sein, digitale Fotos zu machen -ja, das bin ich. Mein Werkzeug ist eine Nikon Coolpix 4600 (reicht allemal für Fotos in hoher Qualität)

- Ihr müsst einen ausführlichen Erfahrungsbericht über die Maus auf PCGH Extreme schreiben -Gerne! Ich sehe es als Herausforderung und Ehre an, dort einen Erfahrungsbericht zu schreiben und keineswegs als "lästige" Verpflichtung, wie es das wort "müsst" implizieren könnte... 

- Nach der Laufzeit des Testes dürft ihr eure Ergebnisse auch in anderen  Foren veröffentlichen - Hm... eher nicht, ist aber schön, die Option zu haben
 - Während der Testlaufzeit dürft ihr die Maus nicht weiterverkaufen -Mache ich nicht, ich möchte sie ja schließlich testen. Vor allem könnte ich ansonsten ja auf Testwünsche der Community, die nicht unbedingt in euren Details stehen, nicht eingehen. Dies wäre schade, weil die Nähe zur Community doch mit am wichtigsten ist...

 - Der Rechtsweg ist wie immer ausgeschlossen -Selbstverständlich einverstanden

 - Nach den Tests verbleiben die Maus beim Tester -Nett, hoffentlich überzeugt sie mich auch 

Ich möchte die Maus testen, weil ich viel Erfahrung im E-Sport gemacht habe und als Tester für diese Zielgruppe sehr gut geeignet bin. Als 
ex-WC3-Spieler weiß ich, worauf es ankommt, um nicht den Hero down gehen zu lassen, weil das TP nicht geht ^^ ...
Auch mein APM von über 200 zu Spitzenzeiten verlangte eine gute Maus, mit meiner MX518 bin ich immer noch sehr zufrieden. CS 1.6 Habe ich davor ebenfalls sehr oft gespielt, allerdings nicht aktiv im clan, sondern public und auf LANs. Aber natürlich stelle ich auch dort hohe Ansprüche an die Maus, schließlich ist die Konkurrenz hart!
Ich werde besonders in den Genres Ego-Shooter und Strategiespiele (vor allem wc3) aber auch z.B. bei Oblovion testen, was die Maus zu bieten hat.
Am wichtigsten sind hierbei die Präzision (besonders bei schnellen Bewegungen), die Ergonomie und die Belastung der Hand über die Zeit, da längere Spielsessions bei mir an der Tagesordnung stehen, wobei die Hand dabei natürlich nicht ermüden sollte...
In Sachen Ergonomie erhoffe ich mir einiges von der Maus, die Abbildung verspricht mir, dass die Ablage für den Zeigefinger auf jeden Fall besser ist als bei meiner MX518. Dort berührt er nämlich manchmal das Mauspad und ist somit ein potentieller Störfaktor bei schellen Rechtbewegungen.

Zuletzt gespielt:
-WC3 
-CS 1.6
-Far Cry
-Oblivion
-...
Ich denke meine Bewerbung ist damit ausreichend für ein Bild, das ihr euch von mir machen könnt.

UND : Ich bin heiß darauf, ein neues Haustier auf Herz und Nieren zu testen. 

Adresse usw können wir ja per mail abklären oder per privater Nachricht!

Mfg 

Leif "theLamer"

und einen schönen Tag !


----------



## Timsalabim (11. August 2008)

*AW: Lesertest: Zehn Spielermäuse M3 Platinum von Raptor Gaming*

Hiermit bewerbe ich mich für einen Lesertest von einer der 10 Raptor Mäuse.


- Ihr müsst Mitglied bei PCGH Extreme sein 
bin ich                           
- Ihr solltet Erfahrung mit Spielen und Mäusen haben
hab ich (im Moment habe ich eine Raptor M1)
- Ihr solltet eine ordentliche Schreibe haben
wäre schlimm, wenn nicht
- Ihr müsst in der Lage sein, digitale Fotos zu machen
sollte machbar sein (Digitalkammera)
- Ihr müsst einen ausführlichen Erfahrungsbericht über die Maus auf PCGH Extreme schreiben
kein Problem
- Nach der Laufzeit des Testes dürft ihr eure Ergebnisse auch in anderen Foren veröffentlichen
auf jeden Fall
- Während der Testlaufzeit dürft ihr die Maus nicht weiterverkaufen
ist doch klar
- Der Rechtsweg ist wie immer ausgeschlossen
ist auch klar
- Nach den Tests verbleiben die Maus beim Tester
"freu"


----------



## Xerver (12. August 2008)

*AW: Lesertest: Zehn Spielermäuse M3 Platinum von Raptor Gaming*

*Hiermit bewerbe ich mich für den Lesertest der M3 Platinum


Teilnahmebedingungen:*
 - Ihr müsst Mitglied bei PCGH Extreme sein
bin ich^^
- Ihr solltet Erfahrung mit Spielen und Mäusen haben
o ja hatte schon fast alle (von Kugelmaus, über Trackball bis zu meiner Jetztigen G5 von Logitech)
 - Ihr solltet eine ordentliche Schreibe haben
Klarooooo^^
 - Ihr müsst in der Lage sein, digitale Fotos zu machen
Bin ich (5 Megapixel Digicam)
- Ihr müsst einen ausführlichen Erfahrungsbericht über die Maus auf PCGH Extreme schreiben
Würde ich 
- Nach der Laufzeit des Testes dürft ihr eure Ergebnisse auch in anderen  Foren veröffentlichen
Würde ich auch
 - Während der Testlaufzeit dürft ihr die Maus nicht weiterverkaufen
Verstanden. Ist doch klar.
 - Der Rechtsweg ist wie immer ausgeschlossen
Auch Verstanden
 - Nach den Tests verbleiben die Maus beim Tester
Cool, Danke!


Ich Würde Die M3 P. gerne testen, weil ich viel Erfahrungen mit viele verschiedenen Mäusen von verschiedenen Herstellern gesammelt habe. Und ich momentan genügent Zeit habe die M3 in Games (CS:S, Battlefield, usw) und im normalem Windows Xp betrieb zu testen.

Würde mich sehr freuen von euch ausgewählt zu werden.

MfG

Xerver


----------



## hawk910 (12. August 2008)

*AW: Lesertest: Zehn Spielermäuse M3 Platinum von Raptor Gaming*

Hallo!

Auch ich bewerbe mich für den Lesertest des Raptor-Nagers.
Die aufgezählten Anforderungen erfülle ich auf jeden Fall.

Mein favorisiertes Spiel zur Zeit ist COD 4. Gerade in hitzigen Multiplayergefechten ist die Maus das wichtigste Werkzeug des Gamers. Für meine betagte MX518 hab ich bis zum heutigen Tage keinen wirklich brauchbaren Ersatz gefunden. 
Rein äußerlich könnte die M3 Platinum ein interessanter Anwärter auf die Nachfolge sein. Die Ergonomie wird eines der wichtigsten Kriterien sein. Auch auf die Qualität der Verarbeitung bin ich gespannt.

Außer Call of Duty spiele ich auch Stranglehold, Rome: Total War, Battlefield 1942 und Battlefield 2 sowie World in Conflict. 
Des weiteren muß sich die Maus im Officebereich und beim Internetsurfen beweisen.

Gruß aus Hamburg,

Jan


----------



## xTc (12. August 2008)

*AW: Lesertest: Zehn Spielermäuse M3 Platinum von Raptor Gaming*

Hallo liebe PCGH-Redaktion,

hiermit möchte ich mich als Lesertester einer Raptor Gaming M3 Platinum bewerben.

Erfahrung mit Mäusen habe ich schon viele gesammelt, viele positive aber auch negative. Eingie Mäuse dich mir gekauft habe waren gut, mache aber auch der totale Reinfall. Die "M3 Platinum" wäre eine Maus die mich reizen würdes zu testen da diese mit Gewichten "anpassbar" ist. Auch ist die ergonimie wichtig. Auf Punkte wie "Verarbeitung", "Software" und "Kompatibilität" lege ich großen Wert. Die Maus würde gegen den "Titan" der Mäuse antreten, eine Logitech MX518, welche zwar schon einige Jahre auf dem Puckel hat, aber trotzdem immernoch mit zu den besten Mäusen gehört.
Da ich gern Strategiespiele gern spiele bin ich auf eine gute Maus angewiesen. Natürlich werden auch Tests mit "Shootern" gemacht.


Über eine "ordentliche" Schreibe verfüge ich natürlich, was Ihr auch in dem ein oder anderen Test begutachten könnt. Auch das machen von Fotos ist kein Problem. Eine Digitalkamera ist vorhanden. Kostproben von mir findet Ihr z.B. im LuKü-Bilderthread oder im Grafikkarten-Bilder-Thread.

Einen ausführlichen Erfahrungsbericht werde ich natürlich in Form eines Tagebuchs führen. Die anderen Rahmenbedingungen akzeptiere ich natürlich. 

Ich würde mich über eine Zusage von euch freuen, da es mir großen Spaß machen würde ein neues Produkt zu testen um zu sehen, ob es das hält was es verspricht. 


Mit freundlichen Grüßen,
 Jan


----------



## JimBeam (12. August 2008)

*AW: Lesertest: Zehn Spielermäuse M3 Platinum von Raptor Gaming*

Hiermit möchte ich mich für den Lesertest der Raptor Gaming M3 Platinum bewerben.

_- Ihr müsst Mitglied bei PCGH Extreme sein_

  bin ich

_- Ihr solltet Erfahrung mit Spielen und Mäusen haben_

 hab ich, besitze zur Zeit eine Razer Diamondback und würde gerne testen   ob mein 3 Jahre alter Nager noch mithalten kann. 
Ich Spiele zur Zeit Warcraft 3, und diverse Shooter (CoD4, HL2, UT2004).

_- Ihr solltet eine ordentliche Schreibe haben_

  Ich denke auch diese Bedingung erfülle ich.

_- Ihr müsst in der Lage sein, digitale Fotos zu machen_

  Bin ich, mir steht eine Canon EOS 350D zur Verfügung.

_- Ihr müsst einen ausführlichen Erfahrungsbericht über die Maus auf PCGH Extreme schreiben
_
  Selbstverständlich

_- Nach der Laufzeit des Testes dürft ihr eure Ergebnisse auch in anderen  Foren veröffentlichen_

  OK

_- Während der Testlaufzeit dürft ihr die Maus nicht weiterverkaufen_

Währe auch negativ für den Test.

_- Der Rechtsweg ist wie immer ausgeschlossen_

  Ist klar.

_- Nach den Tests verbleiben die Maus beim Tester_

  Prima


----------



## andythestriker (12. August 2008)

*AW: Lesertest: Zehn Spielermäuse M3 Platinum von Raptor Gaming*

- Ihr müsst Mitglied bei PCGH Extreme sein
......Bin ich doch.....
- Ihr solltet Erfahrung mit Spielen und Mäusen haben
hab 7 verschiede Mäuse abgerockt xD.
- Ihr solltet eine ordentliche Schreibe haben
Kein Problem.
- Ihr müsst in der Lage sein, digitale Fotos zu machen
Digicam vorhanden.
- Ihr müsst einen ausführlichen Erfahrungsbericht über die Maus auf PCGH Extreme schreiben
Geht in Ordnung.
- Nach der Laufzeit des Testes dürft ihr eure Ergebnisse auch in anderen Foren veröffentlichen
Why not?
- Während der Testlaufzeit dürft ihr die Maus nicht weiterverkaufen
Natürlich nicht, so bleibt am PC!
- Der Rechtsweg ist wie immer ausgeschlossen
Ok.
- Nach den Tests verbleiben die Maus beim Tester
Das ist schön

Die Spiele die ich zuletzt gespielt habe:
Call of Duty 4
Crysis
WOW
CSS clangamer mit etlichen preisen 

Ich würde mich freun!


----------



## Pokerclock (12. August 2008)

*AW: Lesertest: Zehn Spielermäuse M3 Platinum von Raptor Gaming*

Auch ich möchte mich für den Lesertest von einer M3 Platinum bewerben.

Mittlerweile fast ein Jahr hier angemeldet und fast 750 Beiträge verfasst, glaube ich feststellen zu können, dass der erste Punkt erfüllt ist.

Meine Spielererfahrung erstreckt sich über 10 Jahre hinweg, insbesondere bei Strategiespielen und Egoshootern habe ich Erfahrungen sammeln können und weiß inzwischen worauf es bei einer guten Spielermaus ankommt. 

In der letzten Zeit habe ich insbesondere HL2 + Episode 1+2, Team Fortress 2, Prey, Call of Duty sowie C&C3 und Age of Empires 3 gespielt.

Meine Spielemäuse werden auch für Officearbeiten und intensives Surfen verwendet.

Ich verwende seit einem Jahr als Mauspad die Revoltec Fightmat (Stoff) und bin seit über zwei Jahren treuer MX518-Anhänger.

Digitale Fotos werden mit einer Sony Cybershot gemacht.

Meine "ordentliche Schreibe" sollte bekannt sein. Ich bin nicht umsonst in der Interessengemeinschaft, die sich für Punkt und Kommata einsetzt.

Warum ich als Lesertester fungieren will? Nachdem ich mir eine zweite MX518 für den mobilen Einsatz kaufte, war ich schwer enttäuscht, insbesondere die Materialqualität hatte scheinbar zwischen den Produktionschargen massiv abgenommen. Es wird Zeit sich nach Alternativen umzusehen. Warum also nicht gleich mit der M3 Platinum anfangen, im Rahmen eines Lesertests?

Ich lege besonders Wert auf:

Präzision
Allround-Funktionen
Verarbeitungsqualität
Position der Daumentasten

Ich bin Rechtshänder und habe mittelgroße Hände, aber schmale Lange Finger.

MfG
Pokerclock


----------



## Atosch (13. August 2008)

*AW: Lesertest: Zehn Spielermäuse M3 Platinum von Raptor Gaming*

Hallo ich würde gerne eine dieser hübschen Mäuse testen.

Bei den Bedingungen kann ich nur sagen 100% Ok.
Digitalkamera vorhanden Nicon Coolpix L5

Ich hoffe mein Schreiben ist auch in Ordnung für euch.

Ich denke ich kann auch einige Erfahrung in Sachen Mäusen vorweisen.

Früher hatte ich viele verschiedenen Mäuse mit Kugeln, davon bin ich aber wegen der Ständigen Verunreinigung abgekommen.
Danach hatte ich lange Zeit eine Microsoft Intelli Mouse Explorer.
Aufgrund von fehlenden Tasten und mangelhaftem Ansprechverhalten bin ich dann auf einen Logitech MX440 umgestiegen Diese tut immernoch ihren Dienst an meinem Laptop.
Meine neueste Maus hört auf den schönen Namen Razer Deathadder.

Im Büro habe ich die verschiedensten Optischen Mäuse unter dem Handballen.

In letzter Zeit habe ich 
- Herr der ringe Online
- Gothic 3
- Fear
- Civ 4
und Two Worlds 

gespielt

geplante Anschaffungen:

- Diablo 3
- DSA Drakensang
- Chrisis Warhead

Ach ja und ich habe normalgroße Hände mit für einen Mann eher kurzen Knubbelfingern 

Ich würde mich freuen Euch meine Meinung über diese Maus schreiben zu dürfen.
Außerdem würde sie super zu meiner Raptor Gaming Tastatur passen *freu*.


----------



## HeNrY (13. August 2008)

*AW: Lesertest: Zehn Spielermäuse M3 Platinum von Raptor Gaming*

Huch, ist jetzt noch bewerben möglich?
Falls ja:
Warum ich einen der Elektronager testen möchte:
Aktuell hab ich eine sehr abgegriffene Logitech MX 510 die langsam aber sicher ihren Geist aufgibt. Das Design der M3 sagt mir sehr zu und ich wollte schon immer mal ein Modell ähnlicher Form in Händen halten. Zudem hatte ich schon viele Mäuse unter meinen Fingern, über zwei Tasten zu drei Tasten und über ein Mausrad bis zur MX 510.
Auch möchte ich gerne testen, ob der DPI-Wechsel schnell und gut von Statten geht und was man so mit den Gewichten anstellen kann. Auch bin ich fähig negative Kritikpunkte zu finden.

In letzter Zeit spiele ich: Team Fortress 2, Golden Eye Sourcemod, Company of Heroes, Carom 3D (Billard), Garry's Mod (da braucht es Präzision). Zudem benutz ich manchmal Photoshop und da wäre so ein DPI-Wechsel, falls der Stift mal nicht in Reichweite liegt, schon ganz praktisch.

- Ihr müsst Mitglied bei PCGH Extreme sein // Jap, sogar Mod o.Ô 
- Ihr solltet Erfahrung mit Spielen und Mäusen haben // Ich denke doch
- Ihr solltet eine ordentliche Schreibe haben // Siehe News 
- Ihr müsst in der Lage sein, digitale Fotos zu machen // EOS 400D samt 430 EX Speedlite
- Ihr müsst einen ausführlichen Erfahrungsbericht über die Maus auf PCGH Extreme schreiben // Klaro
- Nach der Laufzeit des Testes dürft ihr eure Ergebnisse auch in anderen Foren veröffentlichen // Hmm, ich denke nicht.
- Während der Testlaufzeit dürft ihr die Maus nicht weiterverkaufen // Warum auch?
- Der Rechtsweg ist wie immer ausgeschlossen // War ja klar... 
- Nach den Tests verbleiben die Maus beim Tester // w00t


----------



## Mojo (13. August 2008)

*AW: Lesertest: Zehn Spielermäuse M3 Platinum von Raptor Gaming*

Hallo,
hiermit möchte ich mich als Tester für die Raptor-Gaming M3 Platinum bewerben.

Erstmal zu den Teilnahmebedingungen:

  - Ihr müsst Mitglied bei PCGH Extreme sein Positiv
- Ihr solltet Erfahrung mit Spielen und Mäusen haben Positiv
 - Ihr solltet eine ordentliche Schreibe haben Vorhanden
 - Ihr müsst in der Lage sein, digitale Fotos zu machen Habe eine Canon Digicam
- Ihr müsst einen ausführlichen Erfahrungsbericht über die Maus auf PCGH Extreme schreiben Werde ich machen
- Nach der Laufzeit des Testes dürft ihr eure Ergebnisse auch in anderen  Foren veröffentlichen 
 - Während der Testlaufzeit dürft ihr die Maus nicht weiterverkaufen Werde ich auf keinen Fall machen
 - Der Rechtsweg ist wie immer ausgeschlossen Das ist klar
 - Nach den Tests verbleiben die Maus beim Tester Find ich super 

So, als Rechtshänder (für die die Maus optimiert ist) werde ich zuerst testen wie sie in der Hand liegt und ob die Soft-Touch-Oberfläche ihr Versprechen hält. Auch werde ich die Verwendung der Gewichte testen.
Am PC selber wird zuerstmal die dpi Regelung aufs Korn genommen.
Als Spieltests stehen zur Verfügung: Battlefield 2, CnC 3, World of Warcraft und Unreal Tournament 3. 
Anwendungen: Photoshop, 3D-Programmierung und normales Surfen im Internet.

Ich würde mich freuen, wenn ich mal wieder einen Testbericht schreiben könnte .
MfG Mojo


----------



## Duesilein (13. August 2008)

*AW: Lesertest: Zehn Spielermäuse M3 Platinum von Raptor Gaming*

Auch ich möchte noch auf die letzte Sekunde in die  große Lostrommel rutschen...
Meine alte aber sehr bewerte Microsoft Wireless Optical Mouse 2.0 läuft noch, aber ein Tausch könnte sicherlich nicht schaden, außerdem könnte ich mich durch den Test vielleicht ein bisserl mehr hier einbringen 

Da ich Community-Mitglied bin, das meiner eigenen Meinung nach sich ein bisserl mit Spielen und Mäusen auskennt, sollten die Dinge schon mal gebongt sein.
Mit dem Schreiben und dem Fotografieren klappt es auch ganz gut, also sieht es doch ganz gut aus...
Und der Rest mit den anderen Foren und dem Rechtsweg und so ist doch selbstverständlich.

Nun denn, ich wünsche allen viel Glück, mal schauen, wer den Zuschlag bekommt....


Ciao, Duesilein


----------



## AMDSempron (13. August 2008)

*AW: Lesertest: Zehn Spielermäuse M3 Platinum von Raptor Gaming*

ich bewerbe mich auch mal für die Maus 
Zu mir, ich spiele recht häufig am PC, allerdings bin ich auch oft im Internet unterwegs und muss Arbeiten am PC erledigen. Ich habe bisher meist nur billge Eingabegeräte verwendet, das kommt leider nicht gut, ich merke dies auch immer, das rächt sich immer in Schmerzen im Handgelenk. Deshlab hab ich mir kürzlich ne G11 gekauft. Nur eine Maus fehlt mir noch. Mäuse habe ich viele bisher gehabt, die meisten haben jedoch nach einem Jahr versagt weil das Mausrad ausgelutscht war. Okay, waren auch schlechte Mäuse. Der Test in einer der vorherigen PCGH hab ich nen Test über Zockermäuse gesehn und war drauf und dran mir eine zu holen, hatte es auf die Ikari Laser abgesehen, jedoch vor den Kosten zurückgeschreckt.
Zum Allgemeinen: ich schreibe (hoffentlich) ordentlich, hab hier ne Casio EX Z110 liegen mit der ich gute Fotos machen kann und bin auch mit dem restlichen der Teilnahmebedingungen einverstanden


----------



## Daniel_M (14. August 2008)

*AW: Lesertest: Zehn Spielermäuse M3 Platinum von Raptor Gaming*

Vielen Dank für die vielen guten Bewerbungen.

Ab heute ist keine Teilnahme mehr möglich, daher habe ich den Thread geschlossen. Ich benachrichtige die ausgewählten Lesertester per Privatnachricht oder E-Mail.


----------

